# My big bunny



## poiuytrewq (8 January 2021)

So following on from my previous thread where I was unsure about the seller I have bought my baby rabbit from. 
I got a text today telling me in detail the risks of unvaccinated rabbits and offering to take mine to be vaccinated before I collect her! This has put my mind at rest a bit. We have had a lovely long text conversation today. 
Ive said yes to the vaccines, it saves me a job and I figure less stressful for her to go with her family than alone after leaving them. 
I can’t wait to go get her now! 
I’m going to do some shopping tomorrow for some big tunnels and stuff to make a fun enclosure for her. I’m not able to visualise how big she’s actually going to be 😳 
I’m going to buy kids play tunnels not bunny play tunnels!!


----------



## BlackRider (9 January 2021)

fab! Can't wait to see pics of her


----------



## Baywonder (9 January 2021)

Oooh this is exciting!  Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Equi (9 January 2021)

Picture a large shih tzu lol


----------



## BeckyFlowers (9 January 2021)

Eeeeeee looking forward to seeing the piccies.


----------



## ycbm (9 January 2021)

As long as you don't pay for the vaccination until you've got her...

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## poiuytrewq (9 January 2021)

ycbm said:



			As long as you don't pay for the vaccination until you've got her...

Can't wait for pictures!
		
Click to expand...

😳 already paid.. but I’ve paid via PayPal, not f&f  and clearly written what it’s for.

shih tzu size is good!


----------



## Redders (9 January 2021)

I am going to recommend a rabbit housing/accessory company, they do custom stuff and will do all their regular stuff in Giant Bunno size, and they are really reasonably priced. 
J & S Wood Hobby. They are on Facebook. They are a great company. My rabbits have a castle with attached hay feeder (I had it done custom for that for no extra cost than a standard castle) and they personalise are no extra cost too, so mine have their initials on their castle, in case I might be in any doubt that it is THEIR castle and I must not use it.


----------



## Redders (9 January 2021)

Oh and a little point that you have probably already thought about but just in case you haven’t it might be useful. I’m only saying it because you are getting a baby and it gives the chance to prevent it right from the start. Large and Giant breed rabbits are prone to a condition called pododermatitis (sore hocks) because of their size. Prevention is better than cure as it can’t be fixed and can only be managed. My two are Rexes are are also prone, things I do do manage it - keep nails short! I trim mine every couple of weeks - long nails force the pressure through the foot on to the hock. 
mine are actually housed on sheepskin 🤣 that is they have sheepskin in their favourite loafing areas - I use rugs. Lots of space prevents long periods of loafing with their weight on their hocks. Check the hocks weekly So you notice straight away if they start to develop - part the fur to one side on their hocks - a bald patch is the start of it but approx 99% of rabbits in captivity have that. Redness and any broken skin needs a vet visit and topical cream so prevent it developing further. 
the best substrate is a thick layer of hay - almost like you would have a stable with straw - that is kept clean of urine. I’m excited to meet your Big Bunno ❤️


----------



## poiuytrewq (9 January 2021)

@Redders thank you so much for that. I didn’t know about their hocks. It makes perfect sense but no it wasn’t something I knew so thank you so much for that. 
The main of the floor is concrete. So Jonny currently has patches of shavings and straw but some is just concrete. I’m assuming that’s best avoided then? 
I can use some rugs, in fact I have a huge one ready to be chucked. Also happy to use unlimited amounts of whatever but floor coverings hood then?
I’d almost figured a big of hard floor would help with nail wearing. I have clippers and am happy clipping. My old doe grew nails like wildfire!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (9 January 2021)

Sorry but every time I see this thread's title it makes me think of a children's book. I love it! I would have loved to read My Big Bunny as a child


----------



## poiuytrewq (9 January 2021)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Sorry but every time I see this thread's title it makes me think of a children's book. I love it! I would have loved to read My Big Bunny as a child 

Click to expand...

Watch this space 😂


----------



## Quigleyandme (9 January 2021)

We had two Rex rabbits when Dan was young. They had the run of the garden and the back kitchen during the day and were shut in the kitchen at night. They came to call and slept in a dog bed by the Aga and always had an Italian breadstick each at bedtime. Curly kale, corn on the cob, carrot tops and skirting boards were their favourite foods apart from breadsticks and their favourite pastime was giving the rather effete Siamese cat next door a good biffo at every opportunity. They were grand little pets and full of personality.


----------



## Redders (9 January 2021)

Concrete would be best avoided as it’s abrasive and there is nowhere for the nail pressure to be absorbed. The point in the flooring is so the foot can sit flat rather than be rocked back on the heels - they do naturally sit rocked back when they are loafing so a deep pile Soft substrate Is best for that. 
There is a Facebook group called U.K. Rabbit Group and it’s run in accordance with the RWAF guidelines so the info is good, current and reliable - if someone says something out of the guidelines it is quickly corrected. People in there have great ideas for flooring, people use the interlocking child foam mats, but a rug would be good, some people use carpet off cuts, others use Astro turf stuff. The main thing to consider really are ‘will they eat it?’ If they do, then change to something else. What I would want to do with mine is make cheap raised beds and fill with compost, and put turf on it! Or just leave filled with compost as a dig box!


----------



## BlackRider (10 January 2021)

I actually used stable matting when I got my first rabbit - to stop the flagging/concrete being too abrasive , it worked really well 

PS - Paddington isn't a giant but he's bigger than a Shih tzu (unless I've only seen small ones LOL)


----------



## poiuytrewq (10 January 2021)

BlackRider said:



			I actually used stable matting when I got my first rabbit - to stop the flagging/concrete being too abrasive , it worked really well 

PS - Paddington isn't a giant but he's bigger than a Shih tzu (unless I've only seen small ones LOL)
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking stable matting actually. I have some Eva mats spare and can probably get more if need be.


----------



## poiuytrewq (10 January 2021)

Redders said:



			Concrete would be best avoided as it’s abrasive and there is nowhere for the nail pressure to be absorbed. The point in the flooring is so the foot can sit flat rather than be rocked back on the heels - they do naturally sit rocked back when they are loafing so a deep pile Soft substrate Is best for that.
There is a Facebook group called U.K. Rabbit Group and it’s run in accordance with the RWAF guidelines so the info is good, current and reliable - if someone says something out of the guidelines it is quickly corrected. People in there have great ideas for flooring, people use the interlocking child foam mats, but a rug would be good, some people use carpet off cuts, others use Astro turf stuff. The main thing to consider really are ‘will they eat it?’ If they do, then change to something else. What I would want to do with mine is make cheap raised beds and fill with compost, and put turf on it! Or just leave filled with compost as a dig box!
		
Click to expand...

I will go join that page. 
thanks!


----------



## Redders (10 January 2021)

poiuytrewq said:



			I will go join that page.
thanks!
		
Click to expand...

no worries. I’m a little bit obsessed with rabbits and their care! I often see them unwell due to a lifetime of not having their needs met Or conditions that are hard to spot but they are prone to and the owner wasn’t aware of.  so I am excited to be able to splurge info at you so you can be aware and prevent issues!


----------



## Kay Burton (11 January 2021)

Be sure to show a photo of your new pet! at the expense of vaccination it is true - it is better to do it. Still, there are diseases in animals that are dangerous to humans. And there are many such diseases.


----------

